# Hardwarekennung auslesen



## franzlurch (19 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen OB und wenn JA wie es möglich ist in WinXP die Hardwarekennung eines Gerätes (USB-Stick) auszulesen und in einer Textdatei zu speichern.


----------



## thomass5 (21 Januar 2009)

XP speichert in der Registry Daten zu jedem erkannten Gerät. Vielleicht hilft das weiter. Was ist das Ziel?
Thomas


----------

